# LED replacements



## I Fish (Sep 24, 2008)

I've been trying to find a LED replacement bulb for my stern light. The original incandescent bulb just has GE 906 printed on it. Does anybody know of a place that has these in LED, or at least a cross reference guide. Thanks..........


----------



## Bubbathegimp (Jul 20, 2008)

I Fish said:


> I've been trying to find a LED replacement bulb for my stern light. The original incandescent bulb just has GE 906 printed on it. Does anybody know of a place that has these in LED, or at least a cross reference guide. Thanks..........


the generic cross ref of the ge906 is 5906
according to specs it uses a T5 base
google "T5 led" comes up with a ton of hits


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2010)

www.superbrightleds.com or something close to that they should have what you need.


----------



## I Fish (Sep 24, 2008)

Thanks for the help. I ordered one today, I'm just not sure it will fit in the housing. I hope so. I just love how LED's use so little power and seem to last forever. Thanks again.......


----------



## dmills4124 (Apr 9, 2008)

I found several on ebay for $13.76 free shipping. look up 906 led bulb. thats what I found with 15 led's in the bulb itself. make sure you get a white bulb not red.

later
donm


----------



## mark mcj (Nov 6, 2010)

I see you already got your lite, but truck stops are a good place to look for replacements.


----------

